# Your Music To It All!



## Striker (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, I searched, cant find. So if this is a thread point to it and delete this. I just couldnt find one here. This is by far the hardest topic I've ever had to answer so I wanna hear others. I think were gonna have some really interesting answers and possibly find new music/artist to listen too while riding!


On to the tunes! Lets be real, Music makes a change in us all. When that right song comes on, dont tell us your mood doesnt change and your heart rate doesnt go up. So this thread is about that! Music to your all! I want to know everything of what you listen too doing what. Cause if your like me, When I'm listening to music at work, I work faster and more effecient. (That may be sad and could be disputed on many many levels, but to me, it works) That being said, It works for me when I'm on my bikes woods racing. Currently working with 70+ acres of hills and fields. Were making trials and I hit a 20' steep as hill climb I would have never ever done. Did it listening to music. I lifted weights one day when I was in my bulk phase, Hit a all time bench press for me... yup, Listening to music. Music even gets people... "in the mood". Yeah you fellas that have a woman know what I'm talking about. It'll make you do all kinds of stuff and make you feel different. So, Mud in my Blood. Lets hear it, Im going to post this what I listen too. I know this is gonna be hard to "pick that song" so. Multiple songs are welcome, this is to enjoy the spread of them tunes for that mood! We all have moods for different things. ... *What do you listen to when you...* (if your moods are different put in bold so people can see easily. Im keeping mine simple)



*Riding* (on bike, not vehicle): (trail riding, bogs, motocross, woods racing, explain style and song and why): This is a huge debate for me, Cause I ride so many different styles...

Woods racing PRE WARM UP(riding to track, unloading, letting bike warm up, etc): Stuff like Thousand Foot Krutch.
Official War of Change Music Video by Thousand Foot Krutch - YouTube



Racing in helmet: Full blown anything that makes my blood boil and heart beat 3x and I cant hear anything other then a bike near me and viewing the trees in front of me to where I zone out and see where I can go off-track on a hard berm in the woods and a shortcut I can bust through (Thank you bark busters says my knuckles and wrist). For example: Trivium.
Trivium - Strife [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube


Now its 4x4 time and in the water/mud: Usually were out drinking and just playing around pulling eachother out just taking videos, Got a bunch of buddies and girls your just playing in the mud, we usually crank Floria Georgia Line, seems to fit the situation perfectly 100% of the time.
Florida Georgia Line - Round Here - YouTube





*Riding* (Vehicle riding to work etc): I listen to all kinds, but 90% of the time its Octane radio on Sirius XM. This song has been rocking my brains out. The Pretty Reckless - Heaven Knows. ...... and for you guys.. who in the world would have thought Cindy Lou Who would have turned out so.........hot...
The Pretty Reckless - Heaven Knows (Official Audio) - YouTube


*Riding WITH A PASSENGER * (Vehicle again, I have to change tone, my people I ride with just dont enjoy the stuff I listen too.) I change to the Highway on Sirius XM, Its awesome music, Laid back too, I basicly enjoy every song on that, its basicly my highway music half the time when I'm alone as well, so cant post a song on this, love em all, mostly country. Florida Georgia Line, Dierks, Etc



*Working on your bike* (brand/flavor beer/liqour as well): Lets be real, this **** goes down. Often.


I listen to depends on the price of the part I have to replace, usually its hard rock, about 95% of the time. Like Five Finger Death Punch. and its Nattie Lite, cause I'm so broke at this time I cant afford much.
Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It - YouTube

The other 10% is the finally laid back thank god its all back together and works feeling. So I listen to Dierks Bently. Drinking on some ice cold Crown Royal or Apple Pie made with Homemade White Lightning.
Dierks Bentley - Tip It On Back [Full Studio Version] - YouTube





*Working out*: Five Finger Death Punch... All the way.
Five Finger Death Punch - Under And Over It - YouTube

On the way home cool down eating and protein intake: Big K.R.I.T.
Big K.R.I.T - "Somedayz" (Dir. John Colombo) - YouTube




*Being at Work* (if you can listen to music, if some of you can): Usually its anything for me, I work with alot of differnet people of different ages, so I have headphones on or listen when no one is in the room on my computer. Its ranging from County all the way to Hard rock to Rap. I listen to all music. So cant post a a link or song on that one.


*Just won enough money on 2$ scratch lottery ticket to pay for brand new front differential* in my Brute Force(other other atv if you have):

and just so you know, That has happened. So, it can happen to anyone.
"The Notorious B.I.G. - Juicy", and ALOT ALOT of Apple Pie home made shine and atleast two cans of Grizzly wintergreen (We would get one bolt out, spend 5 minutes talking and drinking then another).. I dont really remember much after finally getting my old diff out and getting drove home by the girl.
The Notorious B.I.G. - "Juicy" - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NEW MUSIC? - MudInMyBlood Forums

 riding music?? - MudInMyBlood Forums

I'm moving yours to there ^^^


----------

